# Cheesesteak fattie



## actech (Jun 11, 2017)

Saw this idea on here earlier. 
Here's a money shot. Yummy despite forgetting the cheese between the crust and fattie. Grill lil too hot. Burnt bottom. 













IMG_5777.JPG



__ actech
__ Jun 11, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2017)

Well it sure looks good from here!

Al


----------

